# Unmarked cab tire caple of running 65Amps?!



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If I were you I will not install the cable if there is no marking on conductor size and voltage rating.

And you may have to get a #4 AWG sized cable to run that heater due it will be pretty much running contionous for a quite while.

Merci.
Marc

P.S.
Hit this link to make sure.http://www.tulsa-ads.com/Red-Fork-/...able-type-sow-a-p-159-18-msha-underground.JSP

I belive they are SOW 90°C cable


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The MSHA is the giveaway that this is mining cable. It's often dual-marked as SO cable, but I guess yours isn't. I used to work with a lot of mining cable. I'll try to dig up the book on the stuff to see if I can decode that nomenclature some more.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay.

"MSHA" is Mine Safety and Health Administration
"P" means that it meets the additional requirements of the state of Pennsylvania Bureau of Mines
"159" means that it was manufactured by the ExCel cable company, which is now Essex
"18" means that the cable was certified under 30 CFR, part 18 as flame resistant cable 

There are more markings on your cable! Keep looking!


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

thanx a lot. I will have a better look this morning when I go in!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Temp work? I'd run 10/3 to it.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm guessing cab tire is slang for cord?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Temp work? I'd run 10/3 to it.


Sérieux ? 

With the 65 amp heater??

Merci.
Marc


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Sérieux ?
> 
> With the 65 amp heater??
> 
> ...


I doubt it. I think he left off his :jester:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The best SJ/temp episode I ever encountered was the 12/3 25' extension to my bosses hot box. Plugged into a unfused drop outlet temped off the service drop while performing a upgrade. The thing lit up like a dynamite fuse from end to end, smoke everywhere. It was the coolest thing thing i ever saw.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

The fire caused by the stablok breaker will dry the mud.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Sérieux ?
> 
> With the 65 amp heater??
> 
> ...


All kidding aside , I have seen 10/3 run as much as 90 amps without breaking a sweat. I once jumped a three phase service out with 10/3 while adding some solar equipment. The kitchen idiots turned on two 50 amp commercial ovens , that wire although hot held the load for two hours until I was ready to restore the main. Never underestimate 10/3. Now that I work for myself I have a 80' piece of 4/3 al triplex I use for temping .


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Prolonged overloads on cabtyre tends to make the insulation very brittle.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

thanx for the replies. We ended up using it. The Boss said run it anyway, It'll hold?!
Still have no idea what size conductors are inside the Cab tire. Its on a 60 amp breaker, When the heater is a 65 amp unit. Go figure, I guess if it holds its ok to use???? (Thats what /i was told today by my boss!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I'm guessing cab tire is slang for cord?


 i'am with you what is cab tire


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

ampman said:


> i'am with you what is cab tire


Black cable usually containing multiple insulated conductors, SO, SOOW, SJ, usually used for cord drops, or extension cords.


----------

